# "Luxury" prepping foods to raise spirits.



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What are your favourite kind of food reserves that you're saving for special occasions to keep your spirits up? 

My grandpa always had spicy salted taran'ka (heavily dried salted fish slathered in hot peppers), hard black Russian rye bread, crunchy garlic pickles and a few shots of Ukrainian Horilka (home-brewed hot pepper vodka). This amazing combination makes people laugh, cry, sing and love 


Edited: This post was inspired by my girlfriend who just showed up at my house with Horilka.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Jack Daniels


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A variety of booze and liqours. Popcorn. Some candies. While not food, cigars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy's famous Canned Jars of blackberry, peach, apple and pepper jelly's.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Spam:laugh:


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Chef boyardee ravioli, a fifth of wild turkey and a chew of tobacco. Otherwise known as the trailer park trifecta"i


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a raspberry bush started. I'm hoping for some raspberry jam.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> A variety of booze and liqours. Popcorn. Some candies. While not food, cigars.


Pretty much my game plan as well except the cigars.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

People will improvise . Have you seen what a bunch of soldiers can do with parts of an MRE in the field. They create amazing treats with them. People have long taken food you would not think of as treats and made great things with it. Cracklin cookies ect. People will have their comfort foods their treats.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Grand Cru's from the St Emillion region, only four of them from the 70's and 80's but they should be awesome when warranted. There were six but two were enjoyed in the last few years.


----------



## lauras2u (Dec 19, 2016)

green coffee beans which store much longer than cooked beans.

Plenty of really good soup base....can make any thing taste good with that stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

lauras2u said:


> green coffee beans which store much longer than cooked beans.
> 
> Plenty of really good soup base....can make any thing taste good with that stuff.


What kinda really good soup base do you prefer? Will agree in should be in everybody's food supply chain. I experimented with Minors Brand for a while and would still track some down in the Shrimp flavor to make passable gumbo. Their Chicken version tastes a bit too chickeny..as if it has a boiled feathers smell. We normally stick with Better than Bullion from Kroger in the Beef and Chicken flavor. It can sure boost up the flavor of nearly anything. Most especially soup and stew.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

lauras2u said:


> green coffee beans which store much longer than cooked beans.
> 
> Plenty of really good soup base....can make any thing taste good with that stuff.


There is a person or 2 on this board who buy and roast their own coffee beans. You should start a thread on that.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

TG this past week I vacuum packed a bunch of M&M's in mason jars. Has anyone on this forum stored chocolate for a long time with much success? When our kids were little we would pack jerky and candy in their bug out bags but they would get into it and eat it up. Now that they have flown away I am looking at that option again.


----------



## lauras2u (Dec 19, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> What kinda really good soup base do you prefer? Will agree in should be in everybody's food supply chain. I experimented with Minors Brand for a while and would still track some down in the Shrimp flavor to make passable gumbo. Their Chicken version tastes a bit too chickeny..as if it has a boiled feathers smell. We normally stick with Better than Bullion from Kroger in the Beef and Chicken flavor. It can sure boost up the flavor of nearly anything. Most especially soup and stew.


better than boullion brand


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Big fan of Ol' Roy in lean times. Lots of protein. It also keeps my coat shiny.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Big fan of Ol' Roy in lean times. Lots of protein. It also keeps my coat shiny.


Haha, if you want to live for like about one year that stuff is great.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

All I need is a pouch red man, some Glen Levit reserve and jalapeno cheese spread and im good to go

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Canned baby corn is one of my favorites.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I got a raspberry bush started. I'm hoping for some raspberry jam.


That is my all time favorite jam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Joe said:


> TG this past week I vacuum packed a bunch of M&M's in mason jars. Has anyone on this forum stored chocolate for a long time with much success? When our kids were little we would pack jerky and candy in their bug out bags but they would get into it and eat it up. Now that they have flown away I am looking at that option again.


I've never tried it but the fat content of M&M's may make it difficult for long term storage as fat goes rancid. Let us know in a year? Thanks


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hag said:


> Chef boyardee ravioli, a fifth of wild turkey and a chew of tobacco. Otherwise known as the trailer park trifecta"i


OR:

You know she's going to be a good date if she orders Chicken Fingers and a Rum and Coke while lighting up a Virginia Slim Cigarette...menthol


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

coconut and some moonshine.
you put the moonshine in the coconut and shake it all up.


----------

